# Not a timeshare  (Luxxury Leisure collection ? Scam?)



## kherbold (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure where to actually start or what to ask.

Yesterday we went to what we thought was a timeshare presentation.
And no I was not going to buy.  They offered us $250 to attend.
And it was not a hard sell.


The name on the paperwork was Luxxury Leisure collection.
And Private residence club.

They offered something being built in Cabo and be ready in say 12 months.

The did have signs in the sales room re:Vallarta Gardens in Puerta Vallarta.
I think that is sold out already.

And  said its not a timeshare use this property for xxx per week.. and no fees to pay ever.

And they want $14000... and also they would buy back your time share.. In my case a Hawaii studio.. they would give me $11000.

And to top it off I would get access to any hotels and airfares and crusies, cheaper than I could find online.. right from the origional wholesale place.  He did mention Sabre.. whcih seems to control everything.

Told him I wasnt interested in the property.. and he said I could have the other side of it.. the cheap hotels and airfares.... for only $4000 and and htey would still buy my timeshare  for $11000.

But to show my good faith I would have to put up $2000  until the company approves my deal.

Just back track a bit... he did show me and it was live.... the reservation site showing all the hotels and flights.. he did punch in flights from Cabo to Edmonton return... at any time for $250.. which is 1/2 of the best rate I have found in years.
And hotels and resorts, at about $25 a night.. I saw it all... all over Cabo as thats what I was interested in.  He was staying at the Montecristo OIn caco.. about 3000 sq feet for about $150 a week... showed me his receipt and pulled it up online as well.

It was veryvery promising.... so I do believe it exists to get these fantastic prices.

Even being out $2000 for the access to this club is worth it.
And my timeshare I got for $0 dollars anyway.

I just want to know if anyone has  heard of a thing like this before?


----------



## RX8 (Apr 20, 2013)

*If it sounds too good o be true...*

They want to pay *YOU* $7000 to get involved with them (their $4000 fee minus $11,000 they will give you for the timeshare that you bought for $0).  But, and it is a big but, they want an *upfront fee* of $2,000 before they will pay you your $7,000.

Sounds like you should run away as fast as you can.  

A quick Google search of Luxxury Leisure Collection reveals NOTHING but the new website below (and that site looks like the start of a complaint/scam website).  

http://luxxuryleisurecollection.org/


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like it may be a "travel club."  My in-laws "sold" their TS to a club and joined for additional cash.  They took one trip through the club and then the club went belly-up.

Not a good idea.  Run away as fast as you can.

Sue


----------



## artringwald (Apr 20, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> Sounds like it may be a "travel club."  My in-laws "sold" their TS to a club and joined for additional cash.  They took one trip through the club and then the club went belly-up.
> 
> Not a good idea.  Run away as fast as you can.
> 
> Sue



Form a company, charge money up front, pay yourself an generous salary, declare bankruptcy. Unfortunately, it sounds perfectly legal.


----------



## kherbold (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes .. I know it sounds bad.. and will not go for it.

But what amazes me and trying to find out more info online... is the site.. which was live offering super discounted airfares and resorts at much cheaper than I could find anywher elsewhere online... so must nbe some kind of travel club...

Any one have infor mation on that?


----------



## kherbold (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks for the link... I never could find anything on the internet about them.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 20, 2013)

It has all the classic earmarks of a vacation club type scam. I would avoid it and certainly never pay for it! 

Don't get sucked in.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 20, 2013)

kherbold said:


> Yes .. I know it sounds bad.. and will not go for it.
> 
> But what amazes me and trying to find out more info online... is the site.. which was live offering super discounted airfares and resorts at much cheaper than I could find anywher elsewhere online... so must nbe some kind of travel club...
> 
> Any one have infor mation on that?



I don't know anything about that company.  But I wonder if the prices you saw were base-rate pricing, and some hidden "administrative charges" would come later in the process?  

Sort of like the taxes and extra fees charged by car rental agencies -- where the quoted low daily rate doubles or triples by the time those fees are added in.  What starts as $100 for a week turns into $250 by the time the add-ons get tallied up.  Or even worse, are the things like "hospitality fees" charged by RCI and whoever else when you exchange into a resort for a week.  They tack on a couple hundred dollars just because they can, so the cost of the stay is much higher than initially quoted.

So it could be the low rate you see initially is nowhere near what you'd pay at the end.  

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 20, 2013)

kherbold said:


> Yes .. I know it sounds bad.. and will not go for it.
> 
> But what amazes me and trying to find out more info online... is the site.. which was live offering super discounted airfares and resorts at much cheaper than I could find anywher elsewhere online... so must nbe some kind of travel club...
> 
> Any one have infor mation on that?



Offering and actually providing are two different things. They can show all the super discounted fares they want. The proof is when you actually attempt to book one of those super low airfares. You're almost certain to find they don't really exist. 

Of course, by the time anyone learns the cold hard truth of the matter it's to late. Years ago I took a chance and dropped a little under $2K on such a program. NONE of the super discounts they showed us in the presentation ever materialized. I could always book for the same $$ almost anywhere else. 

IMHO, I.C.E, which was "given" to us through our DRI timeshare at one point in time, was suppose to offer great discounts on cruises and cruise exchanges. Their calling card was cruise/timeshare exchanges without the exchange fee. The problem was I could always, at the very least, match whatever price they were offering somewhere else. The "discounts" promised never materialized no matter what cruise we shopped. Exchanging a week through I.C.E. was just as poor of an option as any other cruise exchange option and worse in some cases like HGVC's internal cruise exchange program. Owners at Polo Towers eventually figurered out that there WAS a charge for I.C.E. paid through our yearly MF's. When the board was challanged as to the value and owners using it, they looked into it and found very few owners actually used the service. The BOD/HOA was finally convinced to drop the "free" lifetime memebership, which was costing the HOA several thousand dollars per year. 

It's like the scene from the Wizard of Oz. They don't want you to pay any attention to the man behind the curtain once the curtain has been pulled back.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 11, 2013)

We "toured" today. It was just an office-breakfast outside. $250.00. 

They wanted $90k for eight weeks/year. For the first 5 years, they would buy back up to 4 weeks/year for $1k each. 

They offered to buy market value of our Phuket week: $31000 and Aruba Surf Club Gold 2BR $43000 to offset the cost. Then we have access to 300000 yes 300k properties worldwide. No maint fees. Pay per use from $199-$699 for the week.

I said we might be interested in parting with Phuket. Final offer was: $11500 for one of their weeks. They buy Phuket for $31000--we pocket $19k! WOW....how can I refuse??? Somehow we did. We are coming back in December. I said we would research and think about it. I think not.....


----------



## MichaelColey (May 11, 2013)

Definitely sounds like a scam to me.  They'll take your upfront money, and somehow the weeks you're selling to them will never go through.


----------



## toxicesq (May 16, 2013)

You can see the details of my experience with the fine folks at Luxxury Leisure on the Mexico board.


----------



## kherbold (Jun 20, 2013)

At least in my case a lot less money was supposedly involved.
I really do not think that they have anything to sell and just want
the deposit money.. with a hope they can pick up your timeshare for free.

But there are people that buy in... do a search on tripladvisor.. someone got sucked in.


----------

